# Are Promags for Sigs



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

Are promags for sig....that bad.....if so why?


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

boildown said:


> Are promags for sig....that bad.....if so why?


Can't say I ever bought any Promags for my Sig, but I did buy some Promags for my H&K USP 45. I'd heard some horror stories about how bad H&K mag springs are and around that time I found a deal of 3 Promags for $20. Well, the factory H&K mags are still running strong while the Promags cause FTFs once every 2-3 magazines. In short, they're ok (read: mediocre) for rangetime, they're not ok for duty/carry.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

ProMag makes mags for many makes and models. In answer to your question, yes they make them for SiG models as well. In response to your querry, they generally aren't worth the money spent on them. I cannot say if it is quality control in their manufacturing process, the quality of the materials used or the engineering of their design. Many anecdotal responses of repeated failures to load and lack of reliable function abound on many forums.

As for personal experiance, I owned a couple many years ago. Don't know if I was lucky or what, but they functioned okay for a time. Whne they started to be less reliable, I had them recycled. They didn't last very long. They were for my P226 and I still use my original mags from day one (back in 1990). For function drills (or malfunction drills) they will do just fine. For range use, they are hit and miss depending on what your personal reliability standards are. For SD/HD or CCW, I would not recommend them at all.

Just my $0.02 FWIW.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

I bought ten Promags for my P229s from CDNN when they went for $6 each...they're average at best. I've encountered FTFs on a few occasions so I would not consider them reliable. I've also had to bend the lips on a few of them to ensure they would allow for speed loading.

Needless to say, I use them for range purposes only. Speaking from first-hand experience, I would not spend the money on them. Recommend spend the extra $$$ and go with the factory SIG mags.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> Recommend spend the extra $$$ and go with the factory SIG mags.


The current vendor making OEM mags for SIG is MecGar. They also produce aftermarket mags (exact same specs) for the retail market under their own brand name as well. It's what I have.


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

For me and my Sigs it's factory or MecGar. (MecGar makes a lot of the Sig factory mags, so I consider them interchangeable.)

I have a couple of Promags for my P6 and have had less than 100% reliability from them. I still use them at the range but would NEVER mount one in a pistol I depend on for self defense.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> The current vendor making OEM mags for SIG is MecGar. They also produce aftermarket mags (exact same specs) for the retail market under their own brand name as well. It's what I have.


Oh yes...I forgot to add Meg-Gar mags. I have a few of those for my Berettas...excellent quality mags -- I've never had any issues with them as well.


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks for all the advice


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've never had a Promag NOT give me troubles....:smt022

If only I had read some of these forums 5 or 6 years ago...ahhh the money I could have saved....


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't know how much the Pro Mags sell for but Top gun Supply sells Sig factory clips for way less. I picked up two for my P226 40 at $29.95 each. And they also have great service, I ordered on Sunday night and recieved them on Thursday.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

gnet158 said:


> I don't know how much the Pro Mags sell for but Top gun Supply sells Sig factory clips for way less. I picked up two for my P226 40 at $29.95 each. And they also have great service, I ordered on Sunday night and recieved them on Thursday.


Tom and his staff are AWESOME. Dave at DKMags is also a straight up guy that'll take care of you. I got my SP mags from him as Tom was out of stock when I was looking (last summer).


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Promags are a waste of moolah. You will get irritated from the jams


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

MecGar magazines don't show anything for the P229?

http://www.mec-gar.com/product.html


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

BigdogBro1 said:


> MecGar magazines don't show anything for the P229?
> 
> http://www.mec-gar.com/product.html


Whatever mags fit a P226 will fit a P229.

What puzzles me is they don't have any 357SIG/40S&W mags with a capacity of 12, like factory. It would seem MecGar mags, at least in this case, are for competition shoots and not carry. Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Might just be out of stock and so not listed. SiG is shipping pistols out these days with only one mag claiming a shortage of magazine stock. Maybe related?


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks, Literaltrance,

I noticed that as well when I was looking for the P229 mags - no 12 rnd mags. I emailed MecGar and asked about the .40 12rnd P229 mag availability. I'll post once I hear back.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Check P228 also, that is what allot of dealer still have the P229 mags listed under.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Boil, you got a sweet deal on your P229/40. I know you want mags for it but Pro-Mags are a gamble. The threads suggest that and most are from those with real stories to share. Here's another: a friend of mine bought 2 at the Orlando Gun Show Mar 21/22. He said neither work worth a poop. He asked me if I wanted to try them in my P220. I passed. He's pissed. Steer clear of'em. Hang in there until you can buy from Top Gun Supply. Don't be afraid of their used Sig Mags. I bought 4 for my P239/357sig that had never been out of the pkg.


----------



## JD413 (May 11, 2009)

I don't know about 226 mags fitting but I just purchased a 15rd 9mm p228 MecGar mag for my p229. I'm not sure why Sig mags aren't 15rds since they're the same exact size.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

JD413 said:


> I don't know about 226 mags fitting but I just purchased a 15rd 9mm p228 MecGar mag for my p229. I'm not sure why Sig mags aren't 15rds since they're the same exact size.


MecGar is the current vendor that SiG (and othe manufacturers) uses to produce their mags. MecGar makes what it is contracted to make for SiG by the terms of that contract. If SIG wants 3 round mags, that's what they'll make. They make and sell mags under their own brand name as well. This capacity may or may not match what they are producing for the factory contract. It's just that simple.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

Not a sig, but I tried a Promag, and Ramline in my P99 (I believe those were the 2.) Neither of them was worth the sheet scrap they were stamped out of.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

I have bought maybe five ProMag Magazines in the past. All were junk except the one for my P6. It works as well as the Sig mag. It could be that the pistol is so good, that it covers for the poorly constructed magazine.


----------

